# RAFFLE #19



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 


PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] 



I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

we just sent payments for 64, 23 and 9

thanks again


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH TRYIN TO BE THE 1ST 2ND TIME WINNER :thumbsup:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

money sent 45 68 12 15


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 04:03 PM~14445077
> *OHH TRYIN TO BE THE 1ST 2ND TIME WINNER  :thumbsup:
> *


and the first girl 2x winner at that... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 11 2009, 06:06 PM~14445091
> *and the first girl 2x winner at that... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SENT FOR 31,32,33,34,35,36,37


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

money sent if your gonna rig it please make sure i win  

payment for a 18 62 and 24


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PAYMENT SENT FOR 38,39,40


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

payment sent for 44, 77 , and 90


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

The pic isnt workin


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

payment sent for 63


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jul 11 2009, 06:30 PM~14445519
> *payment sent for 63
> *


damn u better not win that was my next pick 18 m anniversary day 24 my sons bday 62 one of the rags i have and 63 is the other rag i have!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

hope i do cause id love to put some zs on the 63 and take off the chinas!


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

payment sent for 61


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jul 11 2009, 06:36 PM~14445545
> *hope i do cause id love to put some zs on the 63 and take off the chinas!
> *


lol if i win its some 62 spokes form my 62 with white spokes even if i gott apay the upgrade fee :biggrin: or maybe some brown spokes for my 63 and ill put the 88s on my 62 HMMMMMM maybe i neeed more numbers! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Is the pic workin for yall? Are these the same wheels as the last raffle? if not whats the details?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AGAIN PLEASE INCLUDE SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICE WITH YOUR HAMMER PAYMENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY I AM TAKIN A BREAK AND SPENDIN TIME WITH THE KIDS IF YOU POST YOUR NUMBER CHOICE THEN IT SHOULD BE UP TO DATE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

jd put me down for 16,43

thanks


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

just sent payment for 74,81


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

payment sent for 48


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)

sending payment for 22, 65, and 78


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

i got 87


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRAZYHOGG_@Jul 11 2009, 11:47 PM~14447000
> *sending payment for 22, 65, and 78
> *


PLEASE PEOPLE DO NOT USE THE WORD RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

13 OR 14 72 STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 
PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected] 
I WILL NOT ANSWER ANY PMS ABOUT PAYMENTS


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

i got 69 also :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

payment sent for 101


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

feria sent for my hammer 82 & 60


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for 4 & 14
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Payment sent for 72,59&17


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Payment sent for #88 Good Luck to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

this is cool, already another raffle, thought i might have to wait. cool deal. and im already on the board. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Payment sent for 7,27,75,76


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ill take #5


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

payment sent for 13 & 66 uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

number 54 purchased


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14449742
> *ill take #5
> *


payment sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

less than 1/2 left :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

PAYMENT SENT

25, 55, 85


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2009, 09:47 AM~14456262
> *PAYMENT SENT
> 
> 25, 55, 85
> *


#23 IS TAKEN


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

money sent for 83,28,67,41,46,56,57


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14458643
> *#23 IS TAKEN
> *


23????

ARE YOU THINKING OF MY NAME WITH THE "423" ON THE END?

*I PICKED 25,55,85*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

OH WAIT I PAID FOR FOUR......NO WONDER


*6*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2009, 02:34 PM~14459114
> *23????
> 
> ARE YOU THINKING OF MY NAME WITH THE "423" ON THE END?
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

are we allowed to pay for upgrades if we win like on some of the past raffles? In the event we get lucky and win  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 13 2009, 02:42 PM~14459224
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU GET THE SIX?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 13 2009, 02:44 PM~14459243
> *are we allowed to pay for upgrades if we win like on some of the past raffles? In the event we get lucky and win    :biggrin:
> *


YES


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

#80
payment sent


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

jus sent payment with name this time for #73 & #83!!! Thanks JD!!!!! couldnt believe you were doing it again after all that pedo last time!!!! man u got a lot of patience homie!


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Payment sent for 97


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME AND # IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

CAN WE GET A UP DATE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 13 2009, 02:29 PM~14459062
> *money sent for 83,28,67,41,46,56,57
> *


PICK 3 MORE NUMBERS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

WHAT NUMBERS R LEFT ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HIT REFRESH


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

26,47,84,58


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> >
> > 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> >
> > ...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

damn Plague :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 13 2009, 03:21 PM~14460343
> *PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME AND # IN THE PAYMENT
> *


     
i see you got my payment :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

INCLUDE YOUR SCREEN NAME

<span style='colorURPLE'>*

HEY JD I SENT PAYMENT IT WILL TAKE A FEW DAYS TO CLEAR DONT WANT TO FUCK UP YOUR 24 HR THING YOU KNOW MY MONEY IS GOOD CAUSE YOU GOT MY WHEELS :biggrin: I WANT 51 AND 96*


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

give me 50


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

payment in give me 91 and 49


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LOOK THIS IS ANOYING PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME AND NUMBERS IN PAYMENT OR ILL JUST START REFUNDING THEM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> LOOK THIS IS ANOYING PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME AND NUMBERS IN PAYMENT OR ILL JUST START REFUNDING THEM
> HOW AM I TOO KNOW WHO THIS IS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 13 2009, 08:56 PM~14463454
> *LOOK THIS IS ANOYING PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME AND NUMBERS IN PAYMENT OR ILL JUST START REFUNDING THEM
> *


damn they still cant get it right homie


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

77% done!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14464021
> *77% done!!
> *


27% done
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457552


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought 17 was finished. 


I think i might get in on one of these.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 13 2009, 08:56 PM~14463454
> *LOOK THIS IS ANOYING PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME AND NUMBERS IN PAYMENT OR ILL JUST START REFUNDING THEM
> *


 Ok guys, im getn tired of reading him having to say it over and over..

Its this simple. Make your payment - Do Not put RAFFLE in the subject field, put HAMMER as he stated. 
NEXT...put your damn screen name (the one you use on LayItLow) along with the number(s) you are paying for...send it and you now have a chance at winning some rims.

Dont ask the man questions through paypal, do that on here. It seems that these simple steps can save everybody time and can move the updates along a lot faster. Good luck to everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money sent for 

21,29,30,42,49, 52,53,70,71,79


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 11:25 AM~14468269
> *Money sent for
> 
> 21,29,30,42,49, 52,53,70,71,79
> *


I NEW IT WOULDN'T BE LONG BEFORE YOU WERE IN ON IT. MUST HAVE JUST SOBERED UP. LOL


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 11:25 AM~14468269
> *Money sent for
> 
> 21,29,30,42,49, 52,53,70,71,79
> *


Damn you should save your money and buy some straight up!! Just out of curiousity!! How many sets of rims have you already paid for??


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 14 2009, 10:44 AM~14468483
> *I NEW IT WOULDN'T BE LONG BEFORE YOU WERE IN ON IT. MUST HAVE JUST SOBERED UP. LOL
> *


What up Chuck? Shit I was on one that night! I hadnt drank that much in a while! Shit we were downin Crown and cokes from 4pm to 4am :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 AM~14468785
> *Damn you should save your money and buy some straight up!! Just out of curiousity!! How many sets of rims have you already paid for??
> *


LOL who knows... It's more the chance that gets me excited. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14468900
> *LOL who knows... It's more the chance that gets me excited.  :biggrin:
> *


When you win it will be all worth it!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 11:50 AM~14469124
> *When you win it will be all worth it!!
> *


I appreciate the faith, but how my luck goes I am just a donator in this whole Zenith raffle deal! LOL


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

JD, I got 95 & 99.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

payment sent for 89


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

IS THERE AN UPDATED POST OF THE BOARD??


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Lets get this done today so I can take home my new wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

do you have time for overnight for this raffle...?..funds would be there tomorrow


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 14 2009, 02:17 PM~14471016
> *do you have time for overnight for this raffle...?..funds would be there tomorrow
> *


I DONT THINK THIS ONES GONNA LAST THIS LONG


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

just sent payment for 93


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

im ready to see somebody win it

You gonna do the drawing to day if the spots fill up?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14471199
> *im ready to see somebody win it
> 
> You gonna do the drawing to day if the spots fill up?
> *


YEAH AS SOON AS THE SUN GOES DOWN AND I CAN FIND A DARK CORNER TO DO THE DRAWING


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 12:45 PM~14471299
> *YEAH AS SOON AS THE SUN GOES DOWN AND I CAN FIND A DARK CORNER TO DO THE DRAWING
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Payment sent for #19


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

come on only 7 more to go!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 02:45 PM~14471299
> *YEAH AS SOON AS THE SUN GOES DOWN AND I CAN FIND A DARK CORNER TO DO THE DRAWING
> *


LOL your a fool!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 11:29 AM~14468900
> *LOL who knows... It's more the chance that gets me excited.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:  seems it cost you more to get excited than most of us :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 04:45 PM~14471299
> *YEAH AS SOON AS THE SUN GOES DOWN AND I CAN FIND A DARK CORNER TO DO THE DRAWING
> *



LOL


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending for 8 & 98.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Sent


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

:0 5 more to go :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 14 2009, 03:53 PM~14472110
> *:thumbsup:  seems it cost you more to get excited than most of us  :0
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

anybody else gonna buy some? if not we will buy the rest in 5 minutes


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

okay, money sent for the last 5 numbers...


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 14 2009, 05:10 PM~14474332
> *okay, money sent for the last 5 numbers...
> *


 :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: goodluck to every one


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 14 2009, 07:10 PM~14474332
> *okay, money sent for the last 5 numbers...
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY THEN TUNE BACK IN AROUND 10PM


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 14 2009, 05:12 PM~14474354
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14463184
> *payment in give me 91 and 49
> *


send me my refund not on board


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 14 2009, 10:06 PM~14475907
> *send me my refund not on board
> *


if he hasnt accepted the payment then just reclaim it


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn tired as hell, but dont want to go to bed until i know when my Z's are going to be shipped out


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Are we close JD or are you still trying to figure out which part of the house is the darkest to film this shit :biggrin: 

****** gotta go to bed around here! LOL


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 09:20 PM~14477183
> *Are we close JD or are you still trying to figure out which part of the house is the darkest to film this shit  :biggrin:
> 
> ****** gotta go to bed around here! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 07:36 PM~14476400
> *Damn tired as hell, but dont want to go to bed until i know when my Z's are going to be shipped out
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WELL THE WINNER HAS BEEN DRAWN BUT PHOTO BUCKET HAS SITE MAINTNECE SO IT WILL BE A MIN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14477183
> *Are we close JD or are you still trying to figure out which part of the house is the darkest to film this shit  :biggrin:
> 
> ****** gotta go to bed around here! LOL
> *


HOW DID U KNOW 

:biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 10:45 PM~14477528
> *HOW DID U KNOW
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL I know how your hard headed ass works! LOL


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 08:43 PM~14477505
> *WELL THE WINNER HAS BEEN DRAWN BUT PHOTO BUCKET HAS SITE MAINTNECE SO IT WILL BE A MIN
> *


what number won?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 14 2009, 10:47 PM~14477556
> *what number won?
> *


X2


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 14 2009, 11:47 PM~14477556
> *what number won?
> *


50 go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 15 2009, 12:56 AM~14477667
> *50 go to bed :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 14 2009, 10:56 PM~14477667
> *50 go to bed :biggrin:
> *


really?


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 15 2009, 12:57 AM~14477679
> *really?
> *


he bullshitin :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEAH RIGHT IF I TELL THEN SOMEONE WILL COME ON HERE AND CRY CRY


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

is photobucket still down?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14477734
> *YEAH RIGHT IF I TELL THEN SOMEONE WILL COME ON HERE AND CRY CRY
> *


Have u notified the winner yet?


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 15 2009, 01:02 AM~14477734
> *YEAH RIGHT IF I TELL THEN SOMEONE WILL COME ON HERE AND CRY CRY
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: sad but true


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard it's a 2 time winner......


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 15 2009, 12:02 AM~14477734
> *YEAH RIGHT IF I TELL THEN SOMEONE WILL COME ON HERE AND CRY CRY
> *


they gona cry anyway


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

since photobuckets down you should redraw :biggrin: 

































UNLESS I WON :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 14 2009, 11:04 PM~14477763
> *I heard it's a 2 time winner......
> *


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo! Say it aint so


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FULL HOUSE
18 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: plague, Sid, CRAZYHOGG, LadyShowtime, KIPPY, WUTITDU, Chris, bangbackbumper, Cadi4life, primer665, osolo59, 81 lac, regal.1980, J-KAT, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

everyone needs to go buy a spot on 17 and get it over tonight


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO BUT BEING THAT WE TOOK ALL THE FN NUMBERS OUT THE BOX AND COUNTED LINED AND SHOWED THEM TO THE CAMERA BEFORE WE PUT THEM IN THE BOX AND THEN DID THE DRAWING IT WAS TOO LONG SO IM UPLOADING ON YOUTUBE RIGHT NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 14 2009, 11:05 PM~14477772
> *they gona cry anyway
> *


YEP  DAMM SHAME


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:11 PM~14477854
> *NO BUT BEING THAT WE TOOK ALL THE FN NUMBERS OUT THE BOX AND COUNTED LINED AND SHOWED THEM TO THE CAMERA BEFORE WE PUT THEM IN THE BOX AND THEN DID THE DRAWING IT WAS TOO LONG SO IM UPLOADING ON YOUTUBE RIGHT NOW
> *


LOL that shit goin to take forever. I just might have to holla at ya'll in the morning. Good luck to everyone on the drawing (Even though I already won :biggrin: )


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

All be the first to say thx Mr.Zenith for giving us chance to win some Z's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:around:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 15 2009, 01:10 AM~14477837
> *everyone needs to go buy a spot on 17 and get it over tonight
> *


let me borrow ur credit card and i will handle that :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Jul 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14477885
> *All be the first to say thx Mr.Zenith for giving us chance to win some Z's
> *


x2


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Jul 15 2009, 12:14 AM~14477889
> *let me borrow ur credit card and i will handle that :biggrin:
> *


he takes p p just dont say RAFFLE


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14477875
> *LOL that shit goin to take forever. I just might have to holla at ya'll in the morning. Good luck to everyone on the drawing (Even though I already won  :biggrin: )
> *


This'll be the ***** that win....on a freakin humbug cause he sleepy :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

22 MIN REMAINING


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14477928
> *22 MIN REMAINING
> *


hno:


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

this is the longest 22 min ever hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

13 MIN


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

what...13 more minutes?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

10 MIN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

8 MIN


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14478142
> *8 MIN
> *


tease :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyjzVmKyxeM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IS THAT ENOUGH LIGHT 

THE NUMBERS VISIBLE ENOUGH


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

congrats kippy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG UPS TO NUMBER 84


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS (Feb 18, 2003)

damit was 2 numbers away, thats it im sooo done with this, whats the cheapest i can possibley get a set up to canada...........


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14478306
> *IS THAT ENOUGH LIGHT
> 
> THE NUMBERS VISIBLE ENOUGH
> *


DONT LET A FEW ASSES MAKE YOU KEEP TAKING IT OUT AT US, GOOD THING YOU DOING, AND WE COULD SEE FINE :cheesy:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats kippy welcome to "the fam"


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TIME FOR NUMBER 20


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

i feel like a lil kid


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

damn I thought it was 48 at first !!!


congratz kippy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER 

LET ME KNOW YOUR CHOICE


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

congrats............84 i just donated to your wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

damn just 1 number off  


congrats kippy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YALL READY FOR ANOTHER


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:31 PM~14478638
> *YALL READY FOR ANOTHER
> *


im down


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:31 PM~14478638
> *YALL READY FOR ANOTHER
> *


 :yes:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

you gonna do sumthin special for 20?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 15 2009, 12:34 AM~14478668
> *you gonna do sumthin special for 20?
> *


A LIL SOMETHING BUT IM GONNA SAVE THE BIG SPECIAL FOR ANOTHER UNKNOW RAFFLE LIKE 21 OR 22


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jul 14 2009, 11:54 PM~14478296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Think I'm ready to join one of these "hammer" giveaways again....I forgot to buy a square or 2 yesterday


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

woke up and had like 5 pm's was excited but none said i won  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 14 2009, 11:00 PM~14478368
> *i feel like a lil kid
> *


Congats Homie


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 15 2009, 03:24 PM~14484765
> *Congats Homie
> *


yeah homie congrats! 

i hope to know that feeling one day


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

